# I am dual national, requirements to apply on foreign seats



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I am dual national and I have heard that students who have studied through out in Pakistan but have dual nationality can also apply on foreign seats under some category in govt.run med schools,if any one has information kindly help.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

If you are a dual national then you can apply on foreign seats under the PTAP scheme and on some other foreign seats reserved for foreigners in government medical colleges but again they are really specific in choosing students and they only take those who are in urgent need or come under "friendly countries", they might not take you because you have studied in Pakistan and you have received all the opportunities that local students get in Pakistan. 
Amerhch, this is my opinion as far as I know but I would recommend you to call UHS and confirm this information with them.#yes


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

myctoRule said:


> If you are a dual national then you can apply on foreign seats under the PTAP scheme and on some other foreign seats reserved for foreigners in government medical colleges but again they are really specific in choosing students and they only take those who are in urgent need or come under "friendly countries", they might not take you because you have studied in Pakistan and you have received all the opportunities that local students get in Pakistan.
> Amerhch, this is my opinion as far as I know but I would recommend you to call UHS and confirm this information with them.#yes


Thanks a lot,i got information from Higher Education Commission today and talked with a student who got admission in Allama iqbal med college last year.I can apply and there is a good chance.Thanks again for your concern.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

You will have to pay $10000 per year if you apply through HEC but under PTAP scheme you only have to pay $200 same as local Pakistani Students..

You can get more information on PTAP from here:

Ministry of Economic Affairs and Statistics

Here is info from their last year ad..

*ADVERTISEMENT*

* GOVERNMENT OF PAKISTAN*
*MINISTRY OF ECONOMIC AFFAIRS & STATISTICS*
*(ECONOMIC AFFAIRS DIVISION)*
*******
*ADMISSION NOTICE FOR THE ACADEMIC SESSION 2011-12*

Under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP) a limited number of seats are available in the disciplines of Medicine (MBBS), Dentistry (BDS), Pharmacy (D. Pharmacy) and B.Sc. Engineering for the students of Pakistani Origin having foreign nationality, for the Session 2011-12.

All those who fulfill the following conditions are eligible to apply:



Must have a valid proof of foreign nationality self and parent.
Must have a proof of Pak-Origin in the form of NADRA I.D. Card or Pakistani Passport.
Must have studied and passed 12[SUP]th[/SUP] grade or equivalent exam physically from abroad.
Must have studied right combination of subjects in Higher Secondary School Certificate (HSSC) or equivalent examination i.e. Physics, Chemistry and Biology for applying in MBBS/BDS/ Pharmacy and Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics for B.Sc. Engineering.
Must have a minimum of 65% marks in HSSC/equivalent exam after conversion from Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC) for applying for MBBS and BDS and 60% for Engineering and Pharmacy.
For admission in MBBS/BDS:
Students are required to pass the entry test of concerned institutions or secure a minimum of SAT-II score of 550 in each subject (i.e. Biology, Chemistry, Physics or Mathematics) in lieu of entry test.
TOEFL or IELTS score of 500 or 5.5 respectively shall be required from the students who have obtained their required qualification from those institutions where the medium of instruction for these qualification is not English. An alternate to TOEFL and IELT is a certification by NUML, Islamabad after a one year English language course.

 
Prescribed application forms and detailed terms and conditions of the programme can be down- loaded from EAD’s web site Ministry of Economic Affairs and Statistics

Candidates interested to apply against the above seats must submit their complete applications on the prescribed application form (in triplicate) in General Branch (R&I) of Economic Affairs Division along with the following documents by August 20, 2011.



Attested copy of HSSC or equivalent certificate alongwith detail marks certificate/transcripts.
Equivalence certificate issued by Inter Board Committee of Chairmen in case of foreign qualification.
Proof of Foreign Nationality Self and Parent (foreign passport, citizenship certificate etc.) Green card is not accepted as proof of foreign nationality.
Proof of Pak-Origin (Pakistani Passport, I.D. Card etc.)
Result Card of SAT-II and valid TOEFL/IELTS score card for admission in MBBS/BDS in case medium of instruction is not English.
 
Applications received with deficiencies by the cut off date will not be entertained & responded to.



*(Saqib Ali Khan)*
*Section Officer(FS)*
*Tele: 9201868*
*Economic Affairs Division,*
*Room No.505, Block “C”,*
*Pakistan Secretariat,*
*Islamabad.*
*Fax: 9211822*​


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I really appreciate your effort but i think i cannot apply under this ptap scheme as i completed my a levels from pakistan,am i right or not kindly help in this regard too.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, that's correct and same apply for HEC seats as well. I think you need to take UHS entry test and hope you get in as local Paksitani student. Other option will be to apply in a private medical college.


----------

